# Basting oil vrs Olive oil.  What are the differences?????



## kleenex (Nov 8, 2004)

Is it a different smoke point???

Just wondering because I have a recipie that needs some basting oil.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 8, 2004)

kleenex I do not know.  I know olive oil has a very high smoke/burn point and butter the lowest.  I am not certain I know what basting oil is unless it is the stuff they also call dipping oil.  Hope someone here as the answer, you have me curious.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is the recipie in question:

http://www.wegmans.com/greatMeals/recipes/frameset.asp?url=displayrecipe.asp&recipe=6666

Wegmans does sell a bottle of basting oil.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 8, 2004)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Here is the recipie in question:
> 
> http://www.wegmans.com/greatMeals/recipes/frameset.asp?url=displayrecipe.asp&recipe=6666



I gather from the recipe that it  may be a substitute for egg wash because the dip the chicken in it and then the crumb mixture.  And the recipe also calls for additional vegetable oil.    Sounds like a good recipe.  If you try it let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 8, 2004)

Kleenex, on their website, I did a search for "oil" and came up with their recipe for basting oil, which is olive oil with garlic, thyme and rosemary.  There were a couple of other variations.

So...I'm thinking they are one in the same, with the basting oil having some flavorfull additions.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 8, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Kleenex, on their website, I did a search for "oil" and came up with their recipe for basting oil, which is olive oil with garlic, thyme and rosemary.  There were a couple of other variations.
> 
> So...I'm thinking they are one in the same, with the basting oil having some flavorfull additions.



So good and logical audeo, you researched it more than I did.  I read the recipe and made a snap decision, your way is better I think.  Thanks.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 8, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Kleenex, on their website, I did a search for "oil" and came up with their recipe for basting oil, which is olive oil with garlic, thyme and rosemary.  There were a couple of other variations.
> 
> So...I'm thinking they are one in the same, with the basting oil having some flavorfull additions.



Well Audeo, I do not have any olive oil on hand.  So I am going to have to go back to Wegmans and pick up either the basting oil they sell or make my own using the simple recipe.

I wonder why adding ingredients changes the name to basting oil???


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 8, 2004)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Audeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably their spin on it, because someone else came out with dipping oil which is flavored olive oil.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 8, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Probably their spin on it, because someone else came out with dipping oil which is flavored olive oil.



I guess so.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Kleenex..... I have a runny nose..... could I ahhhhhhhhhh..... never mind.  :roll:


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2004)

They also have you use their own Wegman's brand "pan searing flour" ... whatever that is.

I am sure you can use any oil and any flour or crumbs.

It seems to be a basic chicken picatta recipe with veggies.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 9, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> They also have you use their own Wegman's brand "pan searing flour" ... whatever that is.
> 
> I am sure you can use any oil and any flour or crumbs.
> 
> It seems to be a basic chicken picatta recipe with veggies.



Well I did buy the Wegmans basting oil.  It has grapeseed oil, olive oil extract, thyme and basil in it.

I am going to use all-purpose flour and the Panko bread crumbs I bought from a Speciality food store.

pan-searing flour is a flour that you would most likely use for frying stuff and NOT baking I guess.

I will tell this place how well the recipie went.


----------



## southerncook (Nov 9, 2004)

Guys, it's grapseed oil, with flavorings....you can buy grapeseed oil on line and it does have a very high flame point. put your own stuff in, but it's the oil.. can you sub? don't know, but I did not read the whole recipe. does it call for high heat at a longgggggg time????


----------



## Dove (Nov 10, 2004)

*DS,
I just cut me a Hickory switch...out to the shed we go. 
Be nice to Kleenex and I'll give you another chance.*


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi, I don't know what basting oil is. Olive oil, however, should not be used for high heat cooking such as stir fry. Use corn oil or nut oils for such things. Sorry, that's all I know


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2004)

This is just a basic chicken picatta recipe that Wegman's has "fancied up" by using their own (weirdly named) "basting oil" and vegetables.  The recipe was created for the obvious purpose of having you use their products but you certainly don't need to.

They call it "chicken paillard" but "paillard" means "thinly sliced."  So it's a recipe for "chicken thinly sliced."  The use of capers, lemon and parsley is what makes it chicken picatta.  Paillards of chicken made with muchrooms and marsala wine makes chicken marsala, etc.

You don't need grapeseed oil, you can use any oil.  There is no reason to use such high heat in this recipe. All you need do is sautee the chicken and veggies.  You dont need to use "searing flour" or panko (tho panko is nice).  AP flour or crumbs will do just nicely.  As will buck naked uncoated chicken.

Chicken picatta and chicken marsala are quite nicely done in extra virgin olive oil at medium heat.

Personally, I'd cook the veggies separately, but the point of the recipe seems to get you to use a lot of their oil quite unnecessarily (like coating the chicken in oil, then panko???) so the veggies are sauteed in it.  Any oil will work fine for sauteeing vegetables, too.  There is no need whatsoever to "stir fry" these veggies.

Use fresh or dried herbs in the recipe to simulate the taste of the herbs in the "basting oil."


----------



## kleenex (Nov 10, 2004)

I have tried the recipie today and I liked it.

I did use the all purpose flour.

Tried panko breadcrumbs for the first time and thought they were great.

I did use the basting oil they had, and I did like the flavor of the oil.

This was some of the BEST TASTING chicken I have had in a long time.

The only thing I did not like was all the extra dishes I had to wash.

I will try this oil on some rosted potatoes sometime.


----------

